# Detailingworld™ Review- AutoGlanz Moonshine Glass Cleaner



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

*Detailingworld™ Review - 'AutoGlanz - Moonshine' Glass Cleaner.*










*Introduction:* Guilty of always using whatever glass cleaner the wife brought in from the supermarket I thought I'd give this a try when 'Autoglanz' first came to DW so added it to my first order a couple of months ago. I'm no expert on glass cleaning but do want a product that is effective and easy to use without the dreaded streaking we all suffer from with the end result been… well ……..glass I can see through really 

*The Product :*

*Autoglanz say:*

Autoglanz Moonshine is a, High Alcohol Streak Free Glass Cleaner. Formulated from over 12 months development and research into glass cleaning. The refined blend of highly concentrated, mild, distilled solvents make easy work of cutting through even the thickest of contamination, grease and fingerprints. The high alcohol content means any residue quickly flashes away to leave any glass surface with the ultimate streak free finish. This combination of advanced solvents and quick flash offers a major advantage over conventional detergent based glass cleaners and results in a glass cleaner that is effortless to work with.

With the added strawberry fragrance and crystal clear liquid, Moonshine is extremely refreshing to use, especially on interior glass.










…………………………………………………………………………

'Autoglanz Moonshine' is relatively new to the market and is one of two products the company has out there for keeping your windows clean and sparkly. (The other been '*Vision*' Water repellant Glass Cleaner.) The 'Moonshine' arrived with a selection of 'AG' goodies I had ordered in a clear 500ml PET Boston Bottle with the label showing the AG logo on one side and clear instructions on how the product should be used on the other. A 24ml fine mist Spray head was also included in the box. The cleaner is crystal clear in appearance and could be mistaken for water so definitely one to keep out of the reach of the kids.

*The Method:*

*Autoglanz say:*

Directions for use for:

1.Spray directly to the glass surface
2.Gently spread evenly over the glass
3.Allow to dry then buff with a clean microfibre cloth

Moonshine High Alcohol Streak Free Glass Cleaner is suitable for both interior and exterior use and is exceptional to use for deep cleaning and decontamination when applying a permanent glass coating or glass sealant like our water repentant glass cleaner Vision.

………………………………………………………………………………..

The glass was washed with the rest of the car and dried with a towel quickly to avoid the dreaded water spotting leaving just a slight film on the glass for the 'Moonshine' to do it's job.



















A couple of sprays from the small spray head were put onto one half of the screen to test it's cleaning abilities and wiped over with a new glass cloth (Borrowed from the cleaning lady at work for the purpose of the review  ). The screen came up really well removing any remaining marks from the washing stage with ease, with the added bonus of no streaking at all!
I was a little concerned the product may flash off too quickly as 'AG' aren't kidding when they state High Alcohol, but this didn't seem to be the case. The product description states a strawberry fragrance, but it smells more like neat vodka with the amount of alcohol in the mix.










I like a product that requires little to no effort to use and this is one of them as no pressure was applied to the cloth to remove any marks, just a quick wipe over letting the 'Moonshine' do it's thing was all that was needed, even the normal technique of flipping the cloth over to buff wasn't needed to remove any streaks as there were none.










On the second half of the screen half a dozen squirts were used just to see what would happen when to much product was applied but the results were the same, no streaks and a clean finish just leaving the cloth slightly damp with enough product embedded to do the passenger side windows without further product applied.










The rest of the glass was cleaned using the same method leaving gleaming streak free windows :thumb:









Great for showing of the sticker collection 

*The Price: *
'AG Moonshine' can be purchased using the link below in 500ml, 1L and 5l sizes from the Autoglanz website with prices starting at £5.95

http://auto-glanz.co.uk/product/high-alcohol-streak-free-glass-cleaner/

*Would I use it again:*

Yes, bargain price, works well and judging by the amount I've used over the last couple of months I won't need anymore until next year.

*Conclusion:*
For me 'Moonshine' is spot on the money, I'm not keen on the clean and protect one product for all mixes, much preferring to be in control of each stage of all my detailing processes. Moonshine does need to be worked quickly to get the best from it, but you are rewarded with perfectly clean streak free glass every time with only slightly more pressure needed to remove any water spotting left by the wash stage. 
It works extremely well and stops the wife from giving you grief about stealing hers and not replacing it. So if your in the market for a new streak free glass cleaner that requires little to no effort give it a go.

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

